# DS #4112: Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box (USA)



## T-hug (Aug 23, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5302^^


----------



## megatron_lives (Aug 23, 2009)

thank god! been pressing F5 all day!

1st!


----------



## antimatter (Aug 23, 2009)

omg first hyped

edit: nvm...


----------



## evening (Aug 23, 2009)

Finally! There goes the rest of my summer


----------



## Agent007 (Aug 23, 2009)

YES!!!! BEST GAME OF THE YEAR


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 23, 2009)

Ahh! Brilliant just my cyclo ds is fucked!


----------



## GameDragon (Aug 23, 2009)

I still haven't beaten the first one, as much as I love it. My brain just can't take those puzzles. This one is probably just as great.


----------



## rustybanana (Aug 23, 2009)

Good times, Now where did I put my DS.....


----------



## -K1- (Aug 23, 2009)

yes! time to dust off my ds and enjoy this game b4 school starts =)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2009)

Agent007 said:
			
		

> YES!!!! BEST GAME OF THE YEAR



It just came out like 5 seconds ago... I don't like overhypers...

I have to give the first Prof. Layton a spin, although I'm not a fan of logic puzzles and the like. Tetris is my puzzle game, personally.


----------



## megatron_lives (Aug 23, 2009)

cool got it now! no sleep tonight ¬


----------



## popopola (Aug 23, 2009)

haha yeah! it's out!

I beat the first one and I loved it. Now im looking forward to this one!

What a great august! Dissidia + Prof layton!


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 23, 2009)

HELL YES!! I cannot wait to get started!


----------



## aimansss95 (Aug 23, 2009)

damn it!
can't find it in any of my source!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JJShadow (Aug 23, 2009)

Anyone could confirm if it has Spanish in it?

Thanks!


----------



## Revampion (Aug 23, 2009)

Great. How do I "access" this?


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

Haven't found it anywhere yet, really excited for it.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 23, 2009)

JJShadow said:
			
		

> Anyone could confirm if it has Spanish in it?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm assuming it doesn't. Otherwise it would have a (M_) next to the file name if it was multilanguage, not to mention US releases are rarely multilanguage. Wait for the PAL release, I'd say, unless you speak/read good English.


----------



## kohkindachi (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow...first thing in monday morning. But well waiting patiently ~~~~~~


----------



## geminisama (Aug 23, 2009)

JJShadow said:
			
		

> Anyone could confirm if it has Spanish in it?
> 
> Thanks!



It doesn't, according to my source.

Developer: Level-5
Publisher: Nintendo
Languages: *En*glish
Genre: Adventure


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Aug 23, 2009)

Anybody managed to find it yet? No luck here. >_


----------



## Yuuri (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh, Professor Layton! This should be good.


----------



## geminisama (Aug 23, 2009)

TheOtakuOverlord said:
			
		

> Anybody managed to find it yet? No luck here. >_


----------



## -K1- (Aug 23, 2009)

found mine 1min after i checked on gbatemp it was out =)


----------



## aimansss95 (Aug 23, 2009)

TheOtakuOverlord said:
			
		

> Anybody managed to find it yet? No luck here. >_


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 23, 2009)

anyone got filename yet plz ?


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me find it via pm?


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 23, 2009)

got it


----------



## silvershadow (Aug 23, 2009)

what a nice surprise, after a longgg day of work. gonna play right now.


----------



## Bloodangel (Aug 23, 2009)

got it


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 23, 2009)

nfo i found it too
name: xpa-pldb
works on r4+ysmenu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 good luck everyone with finding it
CODE
______      _           _ _____________         _______  ..xenophobia
_____|    /______)\___ _____/(_\____  \_   |_________\____  \_____________
\    |   /   _/_____  \_ _____ \|  _)  |_  |   _____ \|  _\  \__________  \
\__   _/__  __/__  \_  \    |  \_ \____/  ý   |   |  \  \____/    |_/ _)  \
/       / _\   |   |   \___|   /  | _|   _   |_  |   \_ |   \_   |_  \_   \_
_/   |___/___    |___|     /____/___| \____|    /__     /_     /____/___|    /
\____|      \)____/  |____/                |___/  \)___/  \___/         |___/
. . p r e s e n t s

Professor Layton and The Diabolical Box
© Level-5

+Ä-// Release Information //-Ä-ÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄ--+
³
| Store Date ..... 24/08/2009                                                ú
: Release Date ... 23/08/2009                                                :
ú Filesize ....... 1024mbit                                                  :  
³
+ÄÄ-ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--// Game Information //-Ä+
³
|
http://ds.ign.com/objects/885/885807.html                                  :
ú

+-// Release Notes //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ---ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
³
| 
: Nothing
ú 

+-// Greetings //-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ--+
³
|
PYRiDiA                                                                    :
ú

+-// Group News //ÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+
³
|                                                                            ú
: If you can obtain games before the release date: [email protected]           :
ú                                                                            |
³
+ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ+
³ x e n o p h o b i a . 2 o o 9 ³
+ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ-+


----------



## lesj1989 (Aug 23, 2009)

downloading now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 can't wait to try it


----------



## TheOtakuOverlord (Aug 23, 2009)

I found it! For all the people who can't find it, you may want to look on a site showing the "news" of "ds roms"?


----------



## aimansss95 (Aug 23, 2009)

anyone got the filename??

edit - nvm found it but for some reason there's a problem with it


----------



## anaxs (Aug 23, 2009)

omg
ive been waiting for this game for a ver ..very long time
im gonna get it right now


----------



## Conor (Aug 23, 2009)

Found it


----------



## Revampion (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Chanser (Aug 24, 2009)

Added NFO etc...


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone confirmed that its working?  With Acekard or R4?  Only one Rom site has it.


----------



## EliteKill (Aug 24, 2009)

Been waiting ever since I finished the first one last summer. Finally!


----------



## Klarkykat (Aug 24, 2009)

This working for everyone?

I'm getting a white screen with my ak2i...


----------



## megatron_lives (Aug 24, 2009)

works fine for me with supercard ds one with latest firmware


----------



## Klarkykat (Aug 24, 2009)

What's the size of the save file on this?

I'm thinking i probably need to update the firmware.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally something thats not considered shovelware, and one can actually enjoy playing this game.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn. Just got to work. And someone forgot to bring his MicroSD card reader today... now I have to wait till I get home.....


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Aug 24, 2009)

PUUUHWAAAHAHAHAHA

Another puzzle solved!

EDIT: LOL, I was listening to the "Solving a Puzzle" theme while looking at my avatar...and I laughed so hard, idk why.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 24, 2009)

PLEASE STOP PMING WHERE TO GET IT!
any chance of giving this guy a warning?

oh, like i said before, it works with r4+ysmenu


----------



## Depravo (Aug 24, 2009)

I found the first one got old very quickly. I'll give this one a try... eventually.


----------



## Fakie! (Aug 24, 2009)

Never finished the 1st one. Guess it's time to...


----------



## nitter93 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't seem to find it, I feel kinda sad


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 24, 2009)

cant find it either...



			
				nicky041192 said:
			
		

> PLEASE STOP PMING WHERE TO GET IT!
> any chance of giving this guy a warning?
> 
> oh, like i said before, it works with r4+ysmenu




srsly , the heck do you expect after declaring you found a game everyone waited for @@


----------



## nitter93 (Aug 24, 2009)

i just found it thanks to nobody


----------



## geminisama (Aug 24, 2009)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> cant find it either...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The thing is, we're not ALLOWED to give out the locations, or I'm sure people would have been glad to post links.


----------



## Fabis94 (Aug 24, 2009)

Meh i hate the Professor Layton games.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 24, 2009)

it turned out to be a noob with 1 post whi joined last year XD.
yay a total of 2 people pmed me about where to get it haha. by the time i go to bed and wake up my inbox will be full XD

back on topic. ive played about 10mins of it and it got me hooked. the story is good so far, the puzzles are easy (they WILL get harder). and its pretty late here in the uk XD. ill play more tomorrow (morning ?XD)

edit:10476 votes XD


----------



## kirbyy (Aug 24, 2009)

YAY =D can't wait to play this one!!

ant to find it, just experiment with google search words, took me 5 minutes.


----------



## PettingZoo (Aug 24, 2009)

Sweet, can't wait to try it out


----------



## daknight (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah yes...my dead University hours will not be wasted now!! Glad this game came out the day my University started!!

Time to be tapping the air again on some puzzles (don't ask me why I tap the air with my stylus while thinking the solution to some of the puzzles...I do it without noticing ^^;; )


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 24, 2009)

PharaohsVizier said:
			
		

> YESSSSSSSSS!  You know, I always thought the first one would be crap until I actually played it.


i do this with a few games XD


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok. You can get it here........ I'm kidding


----------



## MeDieVil84 (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh my god! Waited for ages for this second part! Unfortunality it's still a month until european release but it's not that hard to play when understanding english well.

Although it's nearly 3:00am I just can't get to sleep... Maybe when finishing Chapter 1...
Damn it! Already made it... Okay, I'll go to sleep when finishing Chapter 2. *s*


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 24, 2009)

What keywords did you guys typed in to find it?


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

umm...wait up....i think it was the name


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Aug 24, 2009)

i typed the name. NOT THE FILE NAME as is xxxx.rar


----------



## G2K (Aug 24, 2009)

Wait a second, I can't be reading this correctly... IT'S A GIG IN SIZE!?


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 24, 2009)

Haha, nope its 100 MB (around there)


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

it cant be a gig in size
its not even that big of a game


----------



## G2K (Aug 24, 2009)

Oops, haha. I confused Megabits with Megabytes.


----------



## MeDieVil84 (Aug 24, 2009)

I didn't search. I just went to my standard-rom-homepage...
But maybe you can find it by just google-ing for the filename givin' in the OP.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> Oops, haha. I confused Megabits with Megabytes.



yeh thats wat i thot
@MeDieVil84: ur not supposed to tell where to get roms or ask where to get them
i know ur new so just remeber that


----------



## Depravo (Aug 24, 2009)

Ha, some people think r********n is the only site. If it's not there they get all confused.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry if this is off topic but
Above^Above^
"The One who fight may win. The One who surrenders has already lost."

I wana say "The one who fight may win. The one who surrenders may get another day to live"

LOl, Ro***on has been the site I used for ages, it's become my favorite site.
What I like about it, is it is so organized


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2009)

Boy am I glad for this.  Now I can finally take my mind off of Scribblenauts.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



By the way, nice to see you around Thug.


----------



## xdarkx (Aug 24, 2009)

Looking at the number of votes... someone must be really bored.  But in any case, can't wait to give this game a try.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Aug 24, 2009)

goes to my 'friend' and get this game, ASAP


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

r********n is an awsome site


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 24, 2009)

yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes A THOUSAND TIMES YES!


----------



## G2K (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know how you guys are playing this already, my torrent's ETA is 2 days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: NVM, now it's 2 minutes.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 24, 2009)

No! No! No! No! No! 
A Thousand Times No! 

WHy?

My Touch Screen Died several days ago and now I can't play the game I antispated for, for weeks
(It's a PHat DS)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had it for years, Heheh


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

1 word
dsi.........


----------



## The Viztard (Aug 24, 2009)

jakob95 said:
			
		

> Anyone confirmed that its working?  With Acekard or R4?  Only one Rom site has it.



So far it at least loads and starts with the cutscene and all on my R4 with the v1.18 firmware. So I'm guessing it does work? Unless I should play into it a bit more to make sure?


----------



## kirbyy (Aug 24, 2009)

works great with R4, and I haven't updated the firmware in like a year so there you have it


----------



## Hypershad12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Does it work withe Acekard 2?


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 24, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> r********n is an awsome site
> First site I checked, except it doesn't have this game yet.
> 
> 
> ...


2 words
DSi sucks.

And I highly doubt there's any piracy protection in this game.  Unless Level 5 is planning on pulling off an Earthbound, but that would be cruel and unusual punishment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Woohoo!  Works great on my Cyclo.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 24, 2009)

Works great on my DSi and AKi2.
Just it strikes me that young boy and that Layton look like..... I don't know.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 24, 2009)

Am I the only one who wants to know about the password from this game you can use to see the "secret" content of the first game?


----------



## hvsep (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't believe how unbelievably awesomely excited I am for this!

Just to give you guys a hint of how excited, I will give you my anticipation list.

1. HEART GOLD HAND DOWN NO QUESTIONS ASKED 
2. Scribblenauts BLADFHAKHDHA a month [email protected]@@@@
3. PL2 O M F G [email protected]@#[email protected]#

Tried the game out so far, everything is great.


----------



## Alerek (Aug 24, 2009)

Soooo happy, get to see what's behind the door dealy in the curious village is well ^^ can't wait~!


----------



## MeDieVil84 (Aug 24, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> G2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may look new because of the sign-up date but I'm here for a long time without an account.
Therefor I know that we aren't allowed to write dl-adresses here... Because of that I didn't name the site ;-)


----------



## Geddes (Aug 24, 2009)

@pkprostudio: the 'secret content' wasn't anything special, just some concept art iirc.

Can't wait to play this though, assignments be damned.


----------



## IzzehO (Aug 24, 2009)

Wow... 7 pages in 4 hours. Is this game that good? I couldn't stand the first =s


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 24, 2009)

If you can't stand the first one, avoid this game. I like it for its challenging puzzles, although I never finished the first one. I stopped after a little over the half way mark, since it belonged to my friend and he wanted it back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I never did bother finding the rom though, since I didn't want to start over.


----------



## Zenax (Aug 24, 2009)

Oo Yea its here finally


----------



## manoelpdb (Aug 24, 2009)

Finally! Yeah!

But... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I started to play it but... my game is freezing! Well I'll explain when!
It freezes on that cutscene when you found the body dead (very beginning of the game). Maybe if I skip it it'll be ok but... I want to watch all cutscenes. Did somebody get this freeze too?

Oh yeah! I trimmed the ROM too! Maybe this is the problem?
And yeah I'm using R4.


----------



## Uruha (Aug 24, 2009)

Yay cant wait to get this game! i lost the 1st one


----------



## Big Kong Boss (Aug 24, 2009)

manoelpdb said:
			
		

> Finally! Yeah!
> 
> But...
> 
> ...


I'm gonna take a stab in the dark and say that is the reason. Even though trimming the ROM usually does not have any bad effects...


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 24, 2009)

Maybe its a secret Anti Piracy thing.  It worked on my Acekard without problems.  Try to use R4li version 1.23.  Ir get YSMmenu.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2009)

OMG IT'S FUCKING OUT OMG OMG OMGOMOGMOMGOMOGMASDKG:SLJKHGWY


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 24, 2009)

SORRY THIS DOUBLE POST WAS FORMED BECAUSE OF HOW BIG THE SATURATION OF AWESOMENESS IS, AND IT NEEDED TO BE OUTPUT SOMEWHERE.


----------



## manoelpdb (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks people! I tried the original ROM and... it freezes too.
I'll try  R4li version 1.23 later.


----------



## Truth101 (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah to bad today was my last day of summer, so much for getting to play it non-stop =(

Excited that it has been released, though. =)


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 24, 2009)

Im stuck at that damn puzzle where you have to fit  stuff in the suitcase

Edit: I just solved it -__-

Edit 2 - LOL @ Babettes voice


----------



## manoelpdb (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried with YSMmenu and... freezed again.
Well I think I'll skip the cutscene and pray for not more freezes.


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 24, 2009)

Anyone else notice the *totally awesome* two pixel change in the icon from the last game?


----------



## Curley5959 (Aug 24, 2009)

hahaha, lol..

Yay, I loved the first one..


----------



## m_babble (Aug 24, 2009)

This will probably be pretty fun, huh?
I'm on it!


----------



## billiedekidd (Aug 24, 2009)

nice, been waiting for this


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 24, 2009)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Anyone else notice the *totally awesome* two pixel change in the icon from the last game?


there is actually more changes

look at the shirt


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 24, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> there is actually more changes
> 
> look at the shirt



Oh! Aren't I unobservant, I'm afraid I may not be doing very well at this game at this rate! Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 24, 2009)

I loved this so much, I had to make it as soon as possible.


----------



## BlueSword (Aug 24, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> thank god! been pressing F5 all day!
> 
> 1st!



Dude, get a freaking life! ¬_¬#

Seriously, I really hate those random losers who thinks that if they comment first they will win a prize, their pathetic life will change or something...

I'm moderator of -snip-,  and if I see this kind of bullsh*t I delete the message and give the jack*ss a warning

Oh, well thanks for the release to Xenophobia and Gbatemp for the info


----------



## h8uthemost (Aug 24, 2009)

Need a tissue?

Anyways, looking forward to diving into this. I never heard you got some unlockable with a pass from the first game.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Aug 24, 2009)

Been waiting for this, the first game was easily one of the best games on the DS.


----------



## edwardorito (Aug 24, 2009)

YESSSSS I enjoyed the forst one so much I beat it again a while ago. Can't wait to "R-A-P-E" this one!


----------



## updowners (Aug 24, 2009)

.


----------



## zeromac (Aug 24, 2009)

awesome, its finally out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cant wait to play it


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah, this reminds me... I have to beat the first game.

But, I'll make sure to buy the copy of the 2nd game in a few days.


----------



## deathking (Aug 24, 2009)

BlueSword said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think he meant he was waiting all day for the game like many people here, not waiting to be the first poster


----------



## SaltyDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Ah Dammit, I broke my headphones 4 weeks ago and bought a pair from eBay 3 weeks and 6 days ago hoping they would be here before this game came out. Alas, they are on a slow boat from China, literally. Time to break out the shitty tinny pair and play this game not gonna wait for the overpriced Sony's


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 24, 2009)

Edit: nothing much to say then

I didn't link it or even put the address just the name but okay....


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 24, 2009)

@Skeleton - Remove Rom Site Please. ^^


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Aug 24, 2009)

actually I just provided the name and not the site address but okay...


----------



## qlum (Aug 24, 2009)

never knew the game was released today


----------



## Exbaddude (Aug 24, 2009)

Soo Awesome! I'm Downloading Now!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Aug 24, 2009)

I've played it for over an hour now, and this game is fantastic.  I loved the first game, and this one is just as good.  Maybe it's me, or because I've finished the first game, but the puzzles don't seem as hard to me in this sequel.  Now that I've said that, I'll probably get stuck the next time I turn on my DS.


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 24, 2009)

nice!
I've been waiting for this a loooong time ago!


----------



## Satangel (Aug 24, 2009)

Might give it a try, but I'm still busy playing the first one


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a good way to start my day. Awesome!!!


----------



## Clau46 (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice loved the first one


----------



## Cyburn2008 (Aug 24, 2009)

must resist temptation to download and wait 32 days til its released in the UK.


----------



## MrCheco (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome game, by the way I want to undub this one, so any help with what files i should replace?
I want to hear the Japanese voices in the cutscenes and puzzles. Thanks.


----------



## EEragon (Aug 24, 2009)

PSHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

My good Lord, Thank you, thank you...

I've have to celebrate this ;D


----------



## Spikeynator (Aug 24, 2009)

w0000000000000t the professor is back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



fnished the 1st game pretty easely there was like about 10 puzzles that were difficult so i hope this 1 is a little more challengeing to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ohwell im off to try this out lol its alrdy done cuz so many ppl dig this


----------



## RedHero (Aug 24, 2009)

Seems to work fine on my R4. Got past finding the body and have solved around 10 puzzles so far. No cheats or anything used either.


----------



## Densetsu (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm just surprised at how many people didn't at least try it out when it was released in Japan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had the Japanese ROM sitting on my card since it first came out. I finished this about a year ago, but I'll try it in English again because I'm curious to see how they localized some of the kanji puzzles for the US version.


----------



## ZenZero (Aug 24, 2009)

gonna wait for a PAL release... otherwise any currency puzzles will be in dollars...


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 24, 2009)

IzzehO said:
			
		

> Wow... 7 pages in 4 hours. Is this game that good? I couldn't stand the first =s
> 
> Its just an overated thing and everyone wanted to post for no reason at all. Game threads are supposed to be about the game, nothing more nothing less. IF people need techinical help it isn't here. All posts should be about the game. NOT OMG ITS HERE. Ferrariman demonstrated his anger as follows
> 
> ...



Just so you guys know, you should post something about the game in these kind of threads, like whats it about, if iits any good, not YES I JUST FOUND IT, or YES ITS HERE or all that crap. 

/anger

Heck i never even finished the first one...


----------



## redact (Aug 24, 2009)

been playing this for a bit, it's really fun
just as good as the first one IMO


----------



## Zerrix (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm really amazed of this game. It's just as good as the first one. I'm loving it!


----------



## CambridgeGuy (Aug 24, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> gonna wait for a PAL release... otherwise any currency puzzles will be in dollars...


So?

Seriously, is it worth waiting just over a month just so that it substitutes “$” for “£”?
As a matter of fact, I've already encountered puzzles involving both pounds and dollars in the US version, and I've only just started playing it.


----------



## antimatter (Aug 24, 2009)

whatever... this game is just as fun as the first. GAME OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 24, 2009)

meh.. upon starting this, i got a cutscene freeze in the train, now, i thought, of course, probably a problem with the download or tokyo trim... 
so i delete it and look for a new one, and i realize, in the minute the game worked, it already created like 7 .sav files...


did that happen to anyone else?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 24, 2009)

no, i got no problems with my R4, but i didn't look at the saves.

the japanese game called the box pandoras box, the american verion cover says its diabolical box and in the game it's called elysian box. strange somehow


----------



## manoelpdb (Aug 24, 2009)

I downloaded the ROM from another source and... no more freezes!!
GREAT game!


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 24, 2009)

not the best game of the year but surely a game worth playing but ppl said some puzzles have been repeated just with a different theme


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 24, 2009)

never played professor layton but played trace memories is it like it i may play it to see if i like it


----------



## Clydefrosch (Aug 24, 2009)

yeah i remembered there was a way to fix this problem most of the times by renaming the savestate of another game with the same savetype, as its a file creation error, but file rewrite always works fine


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 24, 2009)

I really wanna play this but i have 2 broken ds's and my mum cant find hers...sucks big time!


----------



## anaxs (Aug 24, 2009)

y dont u buy another one......


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 24, 2009)

No job = No money.


----------



## BlueSword (Aug 24, 2009)

antimatter said:
			
		

> well... the game just is that great. how does making a post like that anyone pathetic? i think *moderating on a warez site leeching off release groups is like a million times as pathetic*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You, sir, are and idio.. troll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just don't be a hypocrite, and go to play your R4 like the pirate you are


----------



## Burnedmagix (Aug 24, 2009)

YES. IT'S OUT! LAYTON AND THE FREAKIN BOX IS OUT!
..I didn't bother finishing the first one though D: cause its too hard.


----------



## JoyConG (Aug 24, 2009)

To those who say its just as good at the original - Or people who wonder that, this game might as well be the same thing with a new story line & puzzles. So far nothing has jumped out and surprised me, but thats not a bad thing. More voice acting is in, sorta?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

Nintendude92 said:
			
		

> To those who say its just as good at the original - Or people who wonder that, this game might as well be the same thing with a new story line & puzzles. So far nothing has jumped out and surprised me, but thats not a bad thing. More voice acting is in, sorta?



Saying it has a new storyline and puzzles means it's essentially completely different games, considering Layton is pretty much only storyline and puzzles. Would you consider Metroid Prime and Echoes to be the same thing by that definition? Because the gameplay mechanics are practically identical, although it has a new storyline and different maps. Just thought you oughta know.


----------



## R2DJ (Aug 24, 2009)

It's quite a relief that the puzzles are a lot easier this time around. I have done 35 puzzles now and I didn't even break a sweat. Unlike in the first one where I had to use a bloody walkthrough to solve Puzzle 7...

Oh well, it's a very good game that will keep me playing my DS for a while.


----------



## CatScam (Aug 24, 2009)

I tried to like it but the story bored me & the little puzzles are soooo old I have played most of them on my old Palm III about 10 years ago. I hope this is the last Professor Layton I’ll see for the DS.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

CatScam said:
			
		

> I tried to like it but the story bored me & the little puzzles are soooo old I have played most of them on my old Palm III about 10 years ago. I hope this is the last Professor Layton I’ll see for the DS.



Sorry to rock your boat, but there's already 2 more out in Japan. Odds are they'll receive the same treatment as Curious Village and Diabolical Box.

I actually need to try the first one some time. I always say "I'll go download it and try it" and then find myself thinking it'll be incredibly boring and not downloading it.


----------



## lisa71 (Aug 24, 2009)

could someone pm me where to get it from thanks lisa


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 24, 2009)

lisa71 said:
			
		

> could someone pm me where to get it from thanks lisa



Your ultimate ROM resource

Don't be so stupid as to ignore the rules and ask for ROMs. Actually read rules before posting like an idiot.


----------



## DrOctapu (Aug 24, 2009)

Quick overview for people who didn't bother to play the first game:


Spoiler



In the first game, Layton was interested in finding the Golden Apple, a treasure owned by the king of the town of Saint Mystere, a curious little village where all the people are quirky and there is a strange tower built in the back of the town. After solving several puzzles, Layton sees a man running through the town, carrying a large bag with a head coming out of it, he races after him but fails to catch him. The day after that, they meet Inspector Chelmey, a man who was hired to solve the death of the man who's head was coming out of the bag. After doing a bit of searching, they see a suspicious girl, they chase her, and are lead to the large tower, upon solving several puzzles, they get to the top, and, oh yeah, I forgot to say that everyone in the town is mechanical. The golden apple is really the kings daughter, but the real treasure is found later. She finds a note that says "When the treasure is removed, everyone in the town will, just, die. She became so attached to them that she leaves the treasure there. Layton then adopts her, at the request of the king's letter, and the story is open for the sequel.


Japan is set for two more games and a movie. Ha.


----------



## pelt (Aug 24, 2009)

lisa71 said:
			
		

> could someone pm me where to get it from thanks lisa



Sure lisa, here you go...

http://www.play.com/Games/DS/4-/10360734/P...ox/Product.html


----------



## Artheido (Aug 24, 2009)

pelt said:
			
		

> lisa71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You beat me to it


----------



## Rankio (Aug 24, 2009)

The atmosphere and artwork are great in these games but how the story progresses and the execution really turned me off.  I imagine this one is the same as the first.



			
				anaxs said:
			
		

> y dont u buy another one......



Or stop breaking them.


----------



## Uzumakijl (Aug 24, 2009)

BlueSword said:
			
		

> antimatter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BlueSword,If don't like something about GBATemp you can always quit here, First you mentioned E****** which probably is not anymore a romsite, But it advices another site focused on roms hosted/managed by the same people and practically with the same name on every page... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ............ Anyways... stop messing with other people, You are not better than them... 

*PS...: your post has a weird sintaxis......
**PS: If you don't like something instead of complaining just save your comments for you, Remember that you are not a mod here


----------



## toh_yxes (Aug 24, 2009)

Dont know if anyone else has this problem. I open the game, make a .sav file and play a bit.  Then i close it and go to sleep for the night. Open up the next day, and my .sav is deleted. It asks me to if i want to make a .sav again. Help?


----------



## BlueSword (Aug 24, 2009)

Uzumakijl said:
			
		

> BlueSword,If don't like something about GBATemp you can always quit here, First you mentioned E****** which probably is not anymore a romsite, But it advices another site focused on roms hosted/managed by the same people and practically with the same name on every page...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm not a mod here, so what? Actually, being a mod just doesn't allow me to say what I really want to say, and I'm not messing with anyone; but seriously... ¿pressing F5 all day just to say "1st!"? That's sad... and I'm just sharing my opinion just like you did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yes, I know, I have a weird sintaxis, but, Stop complaining you're not better than me... xD)

And yes, espalnds it's a "legal" site now like gbatemp, the difference it's that is in spanish


----------



## Agent007 (Aug 24, 2009)

WOOT ... I'm at Chapter 6 already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i won't spoil anything unless you want me to .. GO PROF LAYTON!


----------



## Magus (Aug 25, 2009)

mmm maybe i shouldn't ask this here but as anybody found all the difference in photo 5? i found the cracked mirror,the spilled vase and for god sake i can't find the last one


----------



## sfunk (Aug 25, 2009)

One of the puzzles (number 59) requires the instruction booklet to solve, so you're gonna need to use a walkthrough to get through it if you don't have the actual game. 

http://professorlayton2walkthrough.blogspot.com/

This site is an excellent resource for all of the Professor Layton games. Gamefaqs also has solutions on it but I prefer the pictures of the above site more.

Edit: I take it back, the manual isn't necessary. Having it really helps but being clever and with good visualization skills one could solve it without a guide. I'll leave the link up for those who need it though.


----------



## Eon-Rider (Aug 25, 2009)

I still need to finish the first one. The first game never really got me into it. =\


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 25, 2009)

Just to verify if something is wrong with Supercard users or if the rom is bad ( which I doubt, it's from the highest quality source this time I could get it from ). The hamster mini-game the info panel never goes away. Stuck and needs reboot. Same goes for the puzzle witch hut in the train. Tap on it and it literally freezes. Anybody observes the same?


----------



## Leo Cantus (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi I am using an r4 to play this game, first after she says "could these rumours be true"? at the beggining of the game, it froze. I started again and it got past that part until when luke is jumping on the bed in the train (this is the prologue chapter), just after that it freezes too. Anyone else having freezing problems, or can anyone help


----------



## KingdomBlade (Aug 25, 2009)

Problem. I used two extractors and none worked. Both have a failed extraction. Why is it that there are like r1 or r001 or something? I'm not used to these kinds.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 25, 2009)

Those are split rar archives. You need all of them in the same directory and then you need to extract from the one labeled blabla.r00 as this is the first of the split archives.


----------



## henkp (Aug 25, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Those are split rar archives. You need all of them in the same directory and then you need to extract from the one labeled blabla.r00 as this is the first of the split archives.



Actually, if there is a .rar available with the same package, you have to extract from that one instead of .r00 ...


----------



## zuron7 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm late.
i finished the first one in 3 days.


----------



## Snooby (Aug 25, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Just to verify if something is wrong with Supercard users or if the rom is bad ( which I doubt, it's from the highest quality source this time I could get it from ). The hamster mini-game the info panel never goes away. Stuck and needs reboot. Same goes for the puzzle witch hut in the train. Tap on it and it literally freezes. Anybody observes the same?



nah I use a dsonei and I haven't had anything like that happen to me while playing.


----------



## HBK (Aug 25, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Problem. I used two extractors and none worked. Both have a failed extraction. Why is it that there are like r1 or r001 or something? I'm not used to these kinds.



Get the rom from the best known ROM site, it works perfectly and there is no need for multiple extractions. Also, use Winrar.


----------



## Gagarin (Aug 25, 2009)

12 pages for Layton. Let's wait for Scriblenauts and KH to beat the score


----------



## fertjuh (Aug 25, 2009)

COMPLETE

Congratulations!
You've successfully solved evry puzzle available in Professor Layton and the Diabolical Box.

Only need the codes to open the door then I'm 100% done


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 25, 2009)

henkp said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on the packer soft. Some use .rar as the first file others .r00 .


----------



## mk123a (Aug 25, 2009)

hey dragonlord same problem with my R4 + Ysmenu.  Once it gets to the hamster mini panel pop-up, the game just crashes right there...I wonder what the problem is.


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 25, 2009)

I tested now two roms from high quality sites and both don't work. It's a bit too much asked to believe that two independent sites have a faulty rom. Can somebody with a working rom post the precise file size and sha1sum? The one I tested has 75489280 / 8c302616855f5bf52b328a55c1f4692f365ce9e2 and exposes the mentioned problems.


----------



## mk123a (Aug 25, 2009)

The roms seem to work fine, I've tried several of them from different sources and they all freeze @ the hamster spot.  I was able to bypass the trouble area by playing the save on my R4 w/ 1.18 -- pass the area, save and then continue the save on my R4 + Ysmenu, so far no problems after that trouble area...so it doesn't seem to be the rom, but the flashcard and or firmware on it.


----------



## FierceDeityLink1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> Depends on the packer soft. Some use .rar as the first file others .r00 .


It might just be me, but .rar is always the first in a multi-volume archive. Edit: unless it's part01.rar.


----------



## PuyoDead (Aug 26, 2009)

Dragonlord said:
			
		

> I tested now two roms from high quality sites and both don't work. It's a bit too much asked to believe that two independent sites have a faulty rom. Can somebody with a working rom post the precise file size and sha1sum? The one I tested has 75489280 / 8c302616855f5bf52b328a55c1f4692f365ce9e2 and exposes the mentioned problems.



It's a 1024Mbit ROM in the first place, so something is definitely wrong with your copy.

File size: 128 MB (134,217,728 bytes) (untrimmed) / 108 MB (113,292,750 bytes) (trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim)

sha1sum: d26d46f9aeaa396053037309b73ce08d53c3355e (untrimmed) / b022a352d9e6b69bac29fc382a5090ca356f6799 (trimmed with NDSTokyoTrim)


----------



## Yuan (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I've just finished the game and it freezes in the ending when the credits roll. Only here?

Tested both in 1.18 and YSmenu, both freezes.

EDIT: It works on No$gba, weird.


----------



## Azereus (Aug 26, 2009)

Dang! I lost my USB flash reader and my SD card reader isn't working because of some stupid "write protection error" which I can't fix even after trying a billion solutions. Could someone send me a downloadable file of the game as an .nds file becuase then I can download the game straight onto the SD card so I won't get the error.

Please PM me the link please!


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 26, 2009)

Azereus said:
			
		

> Dang! I lost my USB flash reader and my SD card reader isn't working because of some stupid "write protection error" which I can't fix even after trying a billion solutions. Could someone send me a downloadable file of the game as an .nds file becuase then I can download the game straight onto the SD card so I won't get the error.
> *blah*



Write protection error? As in it doesn't let you copy files on? Are you using a micro SD-SD adptor, 'casu if so, the lock switch is just flicked to lock. Just flick it back and problem solved!


----------



## Star Mario (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope This game is less difficult then Professor Layton and the cirious village...


----------



## Yuan (Aug 26, 2009)

Star Mario said:
			
		

> I hope This game is less difficult then Professor Layton and the cirious village...



Well there are harder ones on this one. But if you only want to finish the game, I think it's easier.


----------



## kaitainen (Aug 27, 2009)

When I complete puzzle number one (where you fill in the blanks on the map to get to Schrader's) and submit it, after the correct screen and the final comment for the puzzle goes away, the screen goes black and freezes.  I just updated my M3 DS Real card to the latest firmware but still not luck. Is anyone else having this problem? Is there a possible fix? Thanks.


----------



## kedest (Aug 27, 2009)

Star Mario said:
			
		

> I hope This game is less difficult then Professor Layton and the cirious village...



a game like this isn't supposed to be easy.


----------



## Jei (Aug 28, 2009)

Most expected game of the year... I mean, Scribblenauts still sounds great, but the Layton series are way better IMHO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, could someone that owns the game please scan the page from the instruction manual mentioned on Puzzle 59? It's still a long way until the stores around here gets the game and I want to continue the game right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And for everyone that claims their copy freezes, try backuping all the content from your Micro SD and formatting it, then moving everything back into it - works like wonders when games start to hang up on mine.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 28, 2009)

mine has been working fine, no crashes

alot of the people having problems have R4's (from what ive read)


----------



## Jei (Aug 28, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> mine has been working fine, no crashes
> 
> alot of the people having problems have R4's (from what ive read)


Mine is working fine and I'm running it on an old R4 (not "i"). There should be no reason for it to not work on other's.

But who knows, that's a puzzle only Layton could solve...


----------



## Yuan (Aug 28, 2009)

Jei said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here just freezed (Old R4 too @ 1.18 and YSMenu) at ending (Credit screen when GREEN name appears), have you already finished the game to test this? Lucky that No$gba could show ending without problems.


----------



## stefan_skellen (Aug 28, 2009)

R4 with latest official software (1.18), trimmed rom (with the official R4 rom trimmer 2.0), kingston 1 GB,  works without a hitch from beginning to end (no problems saving after the credits). If it hangs for you, try to defragment the microSD card. I usually remove everything from the card and copy the roms after one by one, this normally results in files being written without fragmentation.
Oh, the oldest R4 in case it matters.


----------



## Yuan (Aug 29, 2009)

stefan_skellen said:
			
		

> R4 with latest official software (1.18), trimmed rom (with the official R4 rom trimmer 2.0), kingston 1 GB,  works without a hitch from beginning to end (no problems saving after the credits). If it hangs for you, try to defragment the microSD card. I usually remove everything from the card and copy the roms after one by one, this normally results in files being written without fragmentation.
> Oh, the oldest R4 in case it matters.



Well, it worked! I haven't done this before because I didn't believe something so simple would resolve my problem  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Thanks.


----------



## anaxs (Aug 29, 2009)

did u try firmware 1.23
its on the fake r4 website
im not sure if its good but it should run newer games


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 29, 2009)

No luck so far. Tried various rom files on the SD-One but the problems stay the same. Freezes on hamster game and trying to enter the forgotten puzzles hut of the old woman. The only game I tested so far which is not working no matter what I tried. All others worked at last after getting the same rom from a different place.


----------



## htoxad (Aug 29, 2009)

Can somebody who has completed the game post a save file?
Mine got fried and I don't really want to put in another 10 hours.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=downloads&do=add


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Aug 29, 2009)

I played through the whole game on R4+YSMenu no problems! I don't see why so many people are having errors...


And sure, I'll upload my save! just BTW, I stuffed up one or 2 puzzles, so I don't have max picarats, but enough to see everything in the gallery.

EDIT: Here it is! http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6825


----------



## Yuan (Aug 29, 2009)

htoxad said:
			
		

> Can somebody who has completed the game post a save file?
> Mine got fried and I don't really want to put in another 10 hours.
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=downloads&do=add



Uploaded Mine -> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=6831

Max Picarats and all puzzles solved (expect No. 153)


----------



## htoxad (Aug 29, 2009)

Thank you both so much!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Aug 30, 2009)

Cool, it's finally out!

*DLs*

Too bad they didn't use the 'Pandora's box' title though...


----------



## Yuan (Aug 30, 2009)

First WFC Puzzle is available! I think it will be the same as Curiosity Village, a new puzzle each Sunday.


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 30, 2009)

Finally got a ds working again! So i can give this a try tonight


----------



## DragonStefan (Aug 30, 2009)

Thx. Lovely Game


----------



## Dragonlord (Aug 31, 2009)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Dragonlord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually got the above mentioned rom. I can confirm it works with this one. Looks like there are more and more dupes around. With this game I counted 3 broken dumps. That's a lot.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone have choppy sound on the cut scenes? Solution?


----------



## anaxs (Sep 6, 2009)

download it again...no problems have been reported like that

wat flash card r u using?


----------



## gameandmatch (Jun 21, 2010)

should number be 4121. 4112 is imagine soccer coach


----------



## worlok375 (Jun 21, 2010)

gameandmatch said:
			
		

> should number be 4121. 4112 is imagine soccer coach



Why did you bump this thread?


----------



## The Pi (Jun 21, 2010)




----------

